# personal best



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

tell a story of your personal best cat, post a pic if you can...

heres mine: it was last summer at my nieghbors tank and I was using an ultra-lite spinning rig (4 lb test) for perch. using a 1/32 oz. white with gold eyes deer hair jig. (made it myslef). I fished all day catching atleast 100+ hand sized perch and some even bigger. I said to myself before I left "one more cast for luck." The cast was pefect, right beneath an overhaging cini-bean(sp?) limb in 3' of water. in the middle of my retreve it felt like I was hung up, but "IT" started moving. I new right then and there it was a big ol' cat. after 55 minutes into the fight I saw it. boy it was one huge cat. especially for 4 lb test line. finnally after what felt like an eternity I had with in hands reach. I latched onto its bottom lip and hauled her up the bank. that bluecat wieghed in at 25lbs measuring 36" long. sounds kinda puny but I don't target catfish as much as I used to. although I have cought bigger cats this was my favorite.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I caught a 20# flathead at Cedar Creek Lake last year.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Young kid*

My personal best would be helpin my 14 year old daughter bring in a 12# blue cat last week.


----------



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

*JettyJumper*

JJ me and you caught lots a fish in my tank dat day. Need to do it agian, start catchin hoppers. LOL


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

My best is a twenty pound even. The day I caught her was one of the best days I have ever had also. Fishing the Tennessee River, my wife and I caught over fifty fish between six and twenty pounds. Most were around twelve pounds. Could have caught more, but there was a lot of barge traffic that day. We caught over a hundred fish in three days.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

JJ said:


> JJ me and you caught lots a fish in my tank dat day. Need to do it agian, start catchin hoppers. LOL


done cought a load of hoppers with Andrew and Ben yesterdey. I got a new honey hole now... my Uncle Sammy's tanks. Cought a 16#,14# and 3 10# a few days ago on hoppers and sour corn. Come on over dude... the fish are waitin...


----------



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

jettyjumper ill come on over hadnt been thur befo. need 2 go. have u made u a good hopper box yet? c u l8tr.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

nope! 5 gallon bucket and a piece of screen on top. LMAO! its ******* to da bone. hahahaha!!!!!!!! my causin todd gibson is gonna be der too. les say we go bout Saturdey bout 10am... 

my trip to baffin fell thru... blown power head on da 225 yammie. what a bummer. SE YA DER BRO!!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*My best*

My best cat was a 22# Blue caught at Lake Whitney off of Jimmy's dock on a dead waterdog about 8" long some bass fisherman threw up on the dock before we got there. I tried them since then but had no luck since. We released that one, but we caught a 12# blue same day on a dead Gizzard Shad and we kept him for the Skillet.


----------



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

yup


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

12 & 45lb. blue, off one run of the trotline lake Somerville. Twisted off at least 4 more big fish as evidenced by straightened hooks.


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

98 lbs op in lake livingston
64 lbs yellow,
43 lbs blue, 
8 lbs channel all in the brazos river


----------

